# Vieux Magazines Apple



## magicPDF (18 Décembre 2011)

J'attire l'attention des Apple-nostalgiques sur le fait que tous les exemplaires du magazine *POMS* sont librement téléchargeables ici : http://abracadabrapdf.net/articles.php?lng=fr&pg=619


----------



## magicPDF (18 Décembre 2011)

J'attire l'attention des Apple-nostalgiques sur le fait que les premiers exemplaires du magazine *Golden* sont librement téléchargeables ici : http://abracadabrapdf.net/articles.php?lng=fr&pg=618









*Note de P77 :* On va faire une seule discussion, comme ça, si tu en as d'autres, tu pourras les ajouter ici 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h11 ----------

Pas de soucis, mais concernant les anciens Mac je n'ai que ça.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2011)

magicPDF a dit:


> Pas de soucis, mais concernant les anciens Mac je n'ai que ça.



Moi, je n'ai rien d'aussi vieux, mais je dois avoir la collection complète des 60 ou 70 premiers N° de la revue À Vos Mac, du N° 1 au N° ?? hors série compris, s'il te prend l'envie de les numériser, fais moi signe  Sinon, il me reste aussi d'autres magazines des années 90 (quelques golden, des MacWorld, des Univers Mac &#8230 et une grosse collection de CD de magazines de 1994 à 2004 ou 2005.

EDIT : tiens, si j'ai un peu de temps, je vais tâcher de faire une liste de ces CD :rateau:


----------



## iMacounet (18 Décembre 2011)

C'est sympa de les proposer gratuitement au téléchargement.


----------



## groudon41 (18 Décembre 2011)

je confirme.
moi j'ai des AvosMac chez moi, et j'ai aussi le guide complet de dépannage de l'imac G3 au édition triplex micro.
si tu veut le numériser...
si j'arrive a choper le mac a mon père avec le scan , je vous scan aussi un article d'un avosmac qui explique comment faire revivre un vieux imac G3 ( voir l'Avosmac complet si j'ai le temps) .


----------



## Invité (18 Décembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> EDIT : tiens, si j'ai un peu de temps, je vais tâcher de faire une liste de ces CD :rateau:



On peut aussi proposer des copies ?

Par ex : ma liste


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2011)

Tu as le droit de dire ce que tu as, après, il y a les MP !


----------



## Invité (18 Décembre 2011)

Chuis un peu con des fois ! :rose:


----------



## leeroyke (19 Décembre 2011)

Merci pour ses magasines, que je n'ai malheureusement pas connu, je vais les lire avec grand intérêt.


----------

